# Unterschiedliche Pfade bei Tomcat



## Samson_Miller (9. Dez 2008)

Hallo,

ich meiner Anwendung lasse ich mir mittels


```
request.getSession().getServletContext().getRealPath("/folder/");
```

den Pfad zu einem Ordner in meinem Webapp ausgeben.

Lasse ich die Anwendung auf dem Tomcat  (6.0.18) auf meinem Lokalen Rechner laufen bekomme ich bei dem Befehl folgende Ausgabe:


```
C:\Programme\Tomcat\webapps\*Anwendung*\folder\
```

Lasse ich die Anwendung hingegen auf einem Tomcat (6.0.16) auf einem anderen Server laufen bekomme ich folgende Ausgabe:


```
C:\Programme\Tomcat 6.0.16\temp\6-*Anwendung*\folder\
```

Wie genau kann ich verhindern, dass er auf das "temp"-Verzeichnis geht? Wenn das eine Einstellungssache des Tomcat ist, wie kann ich die ändern?


----------



## HLX (9. Dez 2008)

Hat der Tomcat vielleicht eine andere appBase? Schau mal im Tomcat-Verzeichnis 'conf' in die Datei 'server.xml'. Da müsste irgendwo folgender Eintrag stehen:

```
<Host name="localhost" appBase="webapps"
       unpackWARs="true" autoDeploy="true"
       xmlValidation="false" xmlNamespaceAware="false">
```


----------



## Samson_Miller (9. Dez 2008)

Die Einträge sind in beiden gleich und stimmen mit dem überein, was du geschrieben hast.


----------



## maki (9. Dez 2008)

Darf man fragen, wozu du das Verzeichniss der WebApp brauchst?

Sollte nur in Ausnahmen nötig sein, meist schafft man sich Abhängigkeiten und somit Probleme.


----------



## Samson_Miller (10. Dez 2008)

Mich würde das einfach mal interessieren, warum ich mit einer Mehtode zwei unterschiedliche Verzeichnisse bekomme.


----------

